# 11/13 New moon Tuna Charter. 4 People Fishing.



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Scheduled an overnight tuna fishing ~30hrs leaving Freeport at 4 pm on 11/13. I purposely chose the New Moon I believe that is best for tuna from what I've heard.
The cost is $450+ fuel per person. There will only be 4 of us fishing. It's on 36ft yellowfin.
1)wwen
2)wwen
3) TheWin(possible)
4)
Txt 832-691-5976


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

ever find a 4th?


----------

